# Double clutching.....



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Ummm. Double clutching ( Reving engine in neutral b4 shifting to the next gear correct?) Maybe cause i don't have a short shifter, but it seems to take some Mili's to do. Maybe cause i r just "Granny" shiffting. but just correct my definition of double clutching, or just flat out tell me I am granny shiffting. I won't hate ;p heh constructive critisizm is kewl 8D


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

why would u want to double clutch????


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *why would u want to double clutch???? *


so when u r downshifting it knocks u back into the seat, not the jerk forward and then into the seat
less stress on drivetrain
machin speed of engine with speed of tranny


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

*Power Shifting....*

Pushing the car to about 6500rpm, leaving your foot on the gas as you push the clutch in and shift gears. its my fav way to shift. But it takes alot of practice to do it right with out destroying the tranny and clutch. I was able to keep the stock clutch for 96k miles. Since then I have replaced it with a lighten fly and ACTstage1 clutch and I am still on the stock tranny. WHATCH OUT FOR THOSE SECOND GEARS SINCROWS!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

Ahhh kewl thanks for the info. So double clutching is (what i thought it was for) really just down shifting then.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Power Shifting....*



syndicate-bro said:


> *Pushing the car to about 6500rpm, leaving your foot on the gas as you push the clutch in and shift gears. its my fav way to shift. But it takes alot of practice to do it right with out destroying the tranny and clutch. I was able to keep the stock clutch for 96k miles. Since then I have replaced it with a lighten fly and ACTstage1 clutch and I am still on the stock tranny. WHATCH OUT FOR THOSE SECOND GEARS SINCROWS!!!!!! *



 Doing it right for the first time, it feels ohh so good!


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

I thought double clutching was where you down shifted to a lower gear, only to immediately go to the next one? 

I know what you are talking about with the whole leaving the foot on the gas while you shift. Works awesome when you are trying to get somewhere fast. You just fly out of gear. However I know most of the time I can't get it to work right, and takes some courage just to keep your foot on the gas the entire time. Gotta be ass-quick!


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

*Someone got the F&F DVD....*

Double clutching is when you put the clutch in, shift the car out of gear into neutral, then let the clutch out. Then clutch in again, put the car in the new gear, and let the clutch out. This is standard practce in big rigs and other non-synconized trannmission vehicles. You don't have to do it in an SE-R (or any other modern sedan). 

It sounds like you are not double clutching, but you are rev matching. You will want to do this on fast downshifts only if you can correctly match the revs quickly (done usually while on the brakes). I use heel-toe to stay on the brakes before a turn and match revs to downshift. That way I'll be in the correct gear before hitting the apex of a turn where I will usually need to be on throttle in order to not upset the car.

YRMV

Tom


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I didnt understand jack of what GSR20det was saying. Well just the first paragraph. My shifts are pretty smooth except when i go from 1st to second, it pulls me back. I guess I am giving it too much gas but man do i haul some serious ass.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

What part don't you understand? I think it's pretty clear, you are in a gear, you put the clutch in (FIRST TIME), change gears into Neutral, and let the clutch out. Now put the clutch in again (SECOND TIME - DENOTES <b>DOUBLE</b> CLUTCHING) shift the car into gear, and let the clutch out. You used the clutch twice to shift into one gear. It's kinda difficult to follow (there are two steps), but it's English I assure you 

Bottom line, double clutching is not something you need to do in your car. 

If you are slipping your clutch into 2nd or higher gears, you are not shifting the best way possible. It may feel faster, but you're eating up your clutch and you're not putting power to the ground. It will help you on a launch to keep from bogging the motor or slipping the tires too much, but only in first gear and maybe second if you're making real power. Someone with a turbo car may do so to keep the revs up (and *maybe* boost - but generally the car has to be under load to make boost), but I didn't do that in my SE-R when it was turboed, as shifting above 6500rpm always landed me back on full boost in the next gear. 

Tom


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

OKay please teach me how to shift. I dont double clutch, i just pull it out of gear. I only engage the clutch to put it in gear.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *OKay please teach me how to shift. I dont double clutch, i just pull it out of gear. I only engage the clutch to put it in gear. *


Really?!? So say you're pulling up to a red light, you's pull the car out of gear without putting the clutch in? 

When shifting gears, you should put the clutch in, then pull it out of gear then into the next gear, then let the clutch out. Not putting the clutch in when coming out of gear isn't doing your transmission any favors. 

I can shift without the clutch, but it requires matching revs to put the car into the next gear, and it is very tough on the syncros, especially if I don't perfectly match the revs (CRUNCH!!!).

Tom


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay if im accelerating say from 3rd to 4th, I put the clutch in take it out of 3rd into neutral and then into 4th, all the while the clutch is still in. Then i hit the gas again. Is this the right way cause thats the way ive been doing it and its been pretty smooth in all gears.


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

gsr20det said:


> *What part don't you understand? *


He didn't understand you because you dIdNt TyPe It LiKe ThIs, Yo!


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Now you've lost *me*. First you type this:



> _First posted by Teknokid _
> *I only engage the clutch to put it in gear.
> *


And then this



> _Then later posted by Teknokid _
> *Okay if im accelerating say from 3rd to 4th, I put the clutch in take it out of 3rd into neutral and then into 4th, all the while the clutch is still in. Then i hit the gas again. Is this the right way cause thats the way ive been doing it and its been pretty smooth in all gears. *


So which way do you do it?

The way you described it the second time isn't a double clutch, it's a normal shift like millions of other drivers do it on a daily basis, myself included. Welcome to the club ;-) 

The first description isn't a double clutch either, but it would be tough on the tranny.

slowSER - w3rD, iM jZuSt TzRiInG tzO hZeLp Ma GxE bzr0tHa 0uT!!!

Tom


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

yeah i do it the second way. But if it want to get the most power and fastest acceleration, how would i go about doing that??


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *yeah i do it the second way. But if it want to get the most power and fastest acceleration, how would i go about doing that?? *


Buy an SE-R ;-)

Seriously, just shift as quickly as possible without causing undue wear on the tranny. I race my SE-R in NASA SE-R Cup Series (gratuitous movie plug - http://twinkie.ucdavis.edu/cup/paule.mov) and I shift like I do on the street, only with quickness in mind not comfort. 

You're not going to get power by shifting quickly, and fastest accelleration comes more from shifting at the right spot in the power band rather than doing so quickly. Shift onto your torque peak (as indicated by a dyno) for best accelleration.

Move vids at http://twinkie.ucdavis.edu/cup/ - the big one is me loosing to Naji on the last lap of our most recent race. TONS of fun though 

Tom


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

I already told him to buy an se-r.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Crono1321 said:


> *I already told him to buy an se-r.  *


Is it that he doesn't listen of he's "thick headed"? ;-)

Tom


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

too funny.. buy an se-r.. hehe.. my VVL will own as soon as I have the time to buy it and install it...

i got the money just not the time.. nor do i have a second car to go to work in.. hopefully by winter spring i will have the chance...


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Damn, I've been driving clutched cars for 8 years, and I'm pretty damned good at it, but y'all have me confused now, like maybe I'm not doing it right, or something... Then I think, what difference does it make, I'm on the original clutch in my Sentra, at 64,000 miles, and that's fine by me, but just to clarify and ensure I'm doing it right---
If I'm shifting from one gear to the next, and it doesn't grind, am I doing it right?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I would think so. Grinding is not good. Also dont ride your clutch. This is very bad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

When you say "ride the clutch"...is it still considered riding the clutch if you have your foot totally off the accelerator? I know it's not the best thing for the clutch...but I have a tendency to do it when I'm going around turns in a residential area and I'm in like 2nd gear.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

heh, i bought my 96 se back in December and I wasn't great at driving a stick, at all, but I was a little taken a back when the guy told me I'd probally end up replacing my clutch in a couple of months, sure enough I have an ACT clutch on it's way now, partly because I drive like a maniac(not advice mind you) and partly because I think the used car salesman might possibly been a little devious(NO!) but let me ask, is it normal to replace the clutch on these around 60 to 70K?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i think 80k or 100k is reccommend replacement. i replaced mine at 114,xxx miles bc of bad slipping. it had done this since i bought my car but it wasnt bad until then. btw my 200 had 87k on it when i bought it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have an auto so don't yell at me, but when it comes to shifting, teknkoid is right about the way he shifts. you have to pass neutral to get into the next gear. he says that he has it in 3rd, then he presses the clutch and puts it into neutral and then 4th. it's not like he leaves it in neutral for any amount of time, he just passes neutral to get to the next gear. am I right? that is the right way to shift.

Now, I thought double clutching was for accelerating too (when you upshift). I thought it was 1st, clutch, neutral, rev, clutch, 2nd. and I thought people use it in racing to speed up the tranny or something before they go to the next gear. I understand that newer cars don't need to do this and when racing it hardly does anything.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

yah, i think 200sx's have a problem with the clutches or something 'cuz i know a lot of people that have already replaced their clutches. i replaced mine at 60k. i got the car at 42k and i could never ever spin the tires. if you can't spin your tires one bit like me, then you might have a weak clutch, i don't know. but now, i can spin my tires at 3000 rpms so easily, without even trying. sometimes i do burnouts on accident when i wanna take off really fast from a stoplight. oops. haha. as long as i don't get pulled over.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Huh, I've got 65,000 miles on my Sentra and it's still on the original clutch, with no signs of slippage. I, too have done accidental burnouts, as recently as, um, this morning. This is why I love imports now. My wifes Mustang GT with 59,000 miles on it has had the entire transmission replaced already, TWICE! ONce under warranty, and once not under warranty. Come to think about it, she's had to replace gaskets, electrical stuff, etc. Not to be getting off post, but why do people buy Mustangs?!? Oh yeah, they're fun to drive when they're running right. More fun than even my nearly stock 1.6 liter Sentra GXE. 
Rambling is done.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

yah man, i hear you about those mustangs. i don't like them at all. the thing is, mustangs to americans are like skylines to the japanese, only thing is, the skyline is way cooler/nicer! you know how the mustang gt stock is supposed to be really fast or something, well, my friend's stock integra type r can smoke one in a quarter mile, no matter who is driving the mustang. cool huh? but that's good that your clutch is still strong.


----------

